# shift plate trim



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Picked up a half a console from a forum member last year to make a shifter plate trim to match the fluted metal of the console. Finally got the cutters out to start it, just need to fine tune the fit now...thanks FNG for the part and the idea.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Good idea!! Hey Instg8ter. Have you recieved my PM's??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

PM sent Bayou...sorry box was full


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well finally found a sander that would clean it up to fit....too many projects so little time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice....well done. Let me know if you need console parts, I have some . Eric:cheers


----------

